

An Evernote user once saved the company with a last minute $500,000 check - bradmccarty
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2010/12/17/an-evernote-user-once-saved-the-company-with-a-last-minute-500000-check/

======
evernote_ann
I'm the user that invested the $500k. Ask me anything.

~~~
huherto
Assuming, this is true. What did you get in return; are you now a stockholder?
Can you get your claim verfied by evernote?

------
jaaron
One reason I've been hesitant to use Evernote is that I don't want to put a
lot of valuable information into a service that could easily disappear. I'd
actually be more comfortable with Evernote if they charged _more_ because then
I'd believe they were actually covering their costs and making a profit.

~~~
frossie
Erm, aside from the fact that they seem to be in pretty good financial footing
these days - given how easy it is to export your data from Evernote, I don't
see why you would be hesitating. Just export and save once in a while.

My only beef with Evernote really is the relatively ugly web UI.

[Disclosures: I have no relationship with Evernote aside from the two premium
subscriptions I pay for]

------
ScottBurson
Uh, I don't think you need to worry so much any more:

    
    
      http://androidheadlines.com/2010/12/evernote-for-android-updated-making-800000month-revenue.html
    

I believe this was discussed here just the other day.

------
adammcnamara
We all get the incoherent client/customer emails about wanting feature XYZ
yesterday.

It's wonderful to hear that they had users, or at least a user that loved
their service and was willing to tell them.

